# 2012 Death Ride



## Dagger9903

Does anybody that has done the Death Ride previously have any insight into the best way logistically handle layering up? I understand it can be quite chilly in the morning but very hot in the afternoon (makes sense with a 5:30 start in the mountains).

This year there's no clothing drop off so I'm not sure how to stay warm first thing without having to carry around extraneous layers all afternoon. I haven't seen a map of the ride, but it seems like the course go back near the staging area a few times throughout the day. Is it possible to stop by ones car during the ride to put stuff away? Or should I carry a trash bag and just stash my layers for post-ride pickup?

Any info is greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadriderR5

Rode it last year. Used a very light weight vest for early morning and downhills. Knee warmers that I stashed in jersey pockets when not needed, and arm warmers that I simply pushed down to my wrists while climbing.
That setup setup worked well. The only time you actually go past your vehicle is on the way out to Carson Pass at the end. Carson is a long haul, might be worth dropping off something at the car then.
Good Luck.


----------



## chidonchea

Wear an old/cheap tee shirt that you can toss when it gets too hot.


----------



## ratpick

Don't make my mistake. I dropped all my outer layers off at the car as we passed it before Carson Pass, then got to the top of Carson Pass and froze as the temperature dropped into the 50s and a storm came in. I didn't stop shivering until half way back down to Markleville.

Miserable...









Take at least an outer shell up Carson, even if the weather looks perfect.


----------



## LouD-Reno

ratpick said:


> Don't make my mistake. I dropped all my outer layers off at the car as we passed it before Carson Pass, then got to the top of Carson Pass and froze as the temperature dropped into the 50s and a storm came in. I didn't stop shivering until half way back down to Markleville.
> 
> Miserable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take at least an outer shell up Carson, even if the weather looks perfect.


This ^^^^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## hanyu

I wore nothing more than a jersey at the start. I froze my nuts off until the first climb, then felt okay. I was really glad I had no extra layers to carry with me for the first 4 passes. However, when I passed by Turtle Rock I did stop at my car to pick up a vest in case the weather changed on Carson. I didn't need it but it was the prudent thing to do.


----------



## Sworker

Well last year it was pretty hot in the afternoon but we started with vests, arm warmers and knee warmers. BTW, we started at 4:30am, not sure how fast your ride, but that got us done around 5:30, while other faster riders that started with us were done by 3pm. Anyhow, I would suggest starting as early as possible. What we did is at the bottom of Monitor we stashed our arm warmers, vests and knee warmers behind the port-a-potty and just picked them back up on the way back up to Marklyville. I saw a few people that did the jersey only and they were freezing, but unless a crazy storm comes in like in 2010 you will not need the clothes again. 

Our game plan this year is NOT to park at Turtle Rock, but rather park right in Markelyville and go for the no cloths approach, so you don't have the 6-7 mile downhill run at 4:30am (freezing cold) and your in 1-2 miles climbing Monitor. It might be a little chilly on the downhill of Monitor, but I plan to use a Craft under-garmet that is great to keep you a little warmer and you don't boil in it.

Make sure you have decent light and a tail light if you're gonna start early, some of the the folks out there are treating this ride like a race and you don't want to get hit (I saw a rider that got clobbered by an out of control decender).


----------



## Dagger9903

Thanks for the great tips everyone! Unfortunately I don't have a light so I'll probably start at first daylight (i.e. 5:30am), but hopefully the weather will be mild (i.e. no rain/hail). 

I hate riding cold so I think I'll go for a regular summer jersey, arm sun-blockers, light riding jacket with removable sleeves, bib-shorts and light shoe covers. I guess my knees might get cold but I think I'll be ok if I'm bundled up top since my legs will be doing most of the work!

Bummer that they don't have a clothes drop off this year or I'd probably go for leg warmers too!


----------



## Sworker

They have these places called bike stores that actually sell bike lights . Seriously, I wouldn't go out without a light, even a smaller one if you start at 5:30.

As for the clothing drop, the hillside behind the port-a-potty worked for like 1k people, you just have to remember where you dropped your stuff. I had a $100 Peal Izumi Vest, Castilli arm and knee warmers and they were right where I left them when I got them at 2pm. Then you can dump them into your car on your way up Carson if you don't think you'll need them. 

My plan this year is to park in Markelyville instead of Turtle Rock so I can avoid that high speed 4:30am 6-7 miles and easily drop off the stuff I don't need before the assault on Carson.


----------



## ericm979

Starting early seems like cheating to me. But I'm glad people do it. If everyone started at TRP at 5:30 there'd be carnage.

Speaking of carnage, do everyone a favor- if you're tired and want to pull off the road on Ebbets, don't pull on the left side of the road. You may get hit by a descending rider. Last time I did the DR some genius had his bike laid across the descending side of the road.

The first time I camped at TRP I had dinner with the moto support crew. They had a lot of stories about stupid cyclist tricks they've seen on the ride. The dumbest thing I have personally seen was a CHP cruiser descending from TRP to Markleeville with the group that leaves at 5:30, and using his car to squeeze the riders over to the right side of the road. That caused a woman to freak out and hit the wheel of someone in front of her, then go down hard. I heard something break and a scream as I went around. At least she had the CHP right there to render aid...


----------



## Sworker

I saw a crash just like that last year, thus, I light up front and back to at least say don't hit me. That was of course not the worst crash I saw, the worst required life flight from some ding ding on Ebbetts just above the high lake who passed me at 50 MPH and 1/2 mile later he was on the side with an arm sideways......I saw some pretty dumb acts.

I still need to start at 4:30, I have only been road riding hard since 2009 and I don't want to be out there at 7pm still riding, thus 4:30am and I am done by 5:00pm.


----------



## jjpzebra

*What to Wear*

I have done the ride three times, and finished twice. the time I didn't finish was in, I believe, 2008, going up Carson, it opened up with about 15 minutes of hail and another ten minutes of downpour. I pulled up to the rest stop at Hope Valley, the last one before the last ascent, thinking I would jump into the porta-pottie to get out of the rain, i was so desperate. I saw someone open one up, and it looked like those contests inside to see how many people you could fit in a phone booth. 

So I got what I could in the crowd under the tarp. That amounted to my right shoulder - - the rest was exposed, and got hosed with an extremely cold and long-lasting shower. 
There simply was no room left :blush2:and they were out of black plastic bags. 

I turned around ultimately, I was shaking so hard, I didn't know if I could control the bike on the downhill, not to mention going up into the rain more. 

While at the rest stop, one of the guys next to me said, "I've been on ten of these things, and it always rains on Carson." Maybe not if you can get there by 1pm or so, and not the time before for me. But it did the third time I did the DR as well. I brought a jacket with zippered sleeves, and I needed it. 

So whatever you do, make sure you have at least a water-resistant layer for Carson. 

jjpzebra


----------



## Sworker

Wow, I only did it once and it was hoootttt the whole way up and downright scary (but still dry and hot) on the way down. I am seriously considering figuring out a way to put a car up at the top so I can get the final credit and mount my bike on the car and drive back to the cabin!

Great story, I hope 2012 is a dry Carson (if i can make it).


----------



## zender

To the OP: If you get hit with an afternoon storm with hail, there isn't much in the way of layering that is going to help short of a rainsuit, just too much speed and no heat generated on the descents. I've gotten away with a quality baselayer, bib, jersey and swap light thermal armwarmers, vest and a cap as needed. I've thought about using hot drinks in my first bottles, but never got around to it. 

The storms mostly come in the late afternoon... mostly. Try to aim for being off Carson by 4:30PM through a combo of leaving early, climbing at a decent effort and minimizing time at rest-stops. Yes, easier said than done 

I'm also a big fan of full finger gloves for DR. If your hands are getting hot climbing, just stash 'em in the jersey pocket.

The infamous crashes on the Ebbet's descent are oft due to a combination of gravel on the switchbacks + altered mental status from all that lactate + people trying to "win" the deathride on the descents. 

From what I saw last year, they sure didn't seem to enforce either the lights before sunrise or the no earphones rule. :skep: I think a little Rocky theme might be just what the doctor ordered if that downpour starts midway up Carson.


----------



## Ridgetop

As someone who rides those passes way too much, the easiest thing to do is arm warmers/leg warmers/vest. You'll survive the descent with only a little shivering and will be hot in the first mile of Monitor. Carry the stuff up to Carson with you. Leave a 30 or 55 gallon garbage bag in your car. On the way towards Carson Pass grab it and stuff it in your pocket. That way if it rains you can wear it on the way down. Best way to wear it is to put it on under your vest which will keep it from going all parachute and you'll be plenty warm. If you're climbing and don't see a single cloud in the sky, you can always dump the bag at one of the rest stops and tell them to use it for garbage.


----------



## tpallsport

I remember in the eightees when tis ride was 156 miles and there was not too much support, (I carried a bag of electrolite to mix in the 11 bottles I drank), not much room for more than a vest. 

Plan off the forecast, if its going to be ninty five don't carry any extra weight. For starting at 5;30 with air temps in the forties, the vest/leg&arm warmers should get you through. If it rains/hails, get off the road and take a break if you can, none of the descents are worth risking in a hard rain. Lightning too, it forced me to quit one year in the ninetees, (the ride's not worth that). Eat all day, drink all day, have fun!


----------



## zender

Looks like we might need that rain gear this year. Isolated T-storms Friday and Saturday. Isolated translates into "it will be raining on Carson"

Honestly, I don't know why they can't hold this ride in June. Thunderstorms are more common as the summer wears on.


----------



## Ridgetop

zender said:


> Looks like we might need that rain gear this year. Isolated T-storms Friday and Saturday. Isolated translates into "it will be raining on Carson"
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why they can't hold this ride in June. Thunderstorms are more common as the summer wears on.


I saw that. Ugh. Not unexpected at all unfortunately. Supposed to get some westerlies on Saturday afternoon, but seems like they never make it as far south as 88 as far as pushing out the moisture. I don't know how often I watch out my windows here in Carson this time of year and see the boomers hanging near Ebbetts and Carson Pass while we're sunny and hot.


----------



## zender

Perfect weather after all! Altitude really got to me this year.


----------



## Ridgetop

zender said:


> Perfect weather after all! Altitude really got to me this year.


It was great Saturday. Didn't do the Deathride (too out of shape this year with a lack of riding) but climbed the 4,500 up to the top of Mt. Rose highway out of Reno. Perfect weather with a slight wind. Not bad at all and glad the D-Rider's had those westerlies to keep the storms way out over Eastern Nevada.


----------



## look566

*Unicyclist on Death Ride !?!*

Anybody else see the unicyclist on the Death Ride? Not sure if he was doing the whole thing, but I saw him first ascending the back of Ebbets, and then descending the back of Ebbets, which would be out of order. But friggin' impressive to do any of those climbs or descents! He had a 30th anniversary DR jersey on, and did have a number, but I only caught the last 3 digits = 119

If you are reading this, I am truly impressed!


----------



## erwinCO

Yep! I can't imagine descending on that thing. 

I felt kinda bad. As I passed him going up the back side of Ebbets I startled him by saying "wow great job man!". He almost fell. doh.


----------



## erwinCO

*My DR ride report*

Registration yay<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-13112632.jpg"><br><br>Registration line boo. The ride was great, but the registration process was painful. We stood in line for 75 minutes to receive our bib numbers and give them information I had already provided when first signing up for the ride on active.com<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-13113043.jpg"><br><br>All ready to roll out<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-13151245.jpg"><br><br>We got up at 2:30am and drove to Turtle Rock and started the ride at 4am.<br><br> Suns up! Lets try and film while riding up the back side of Monitor Pass<br><a href="https://youtu.be/6aSzJf4Y5Ho">https://youtu.be/6aSzJf4Y5Ho</a><br><br>Two down, three to go.<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14072911.jpg"><br><br>Riding up Mount Ebbets. At this point, I dont think there were too many riders in front of me. Maybe 50 or so. So lonely.<br> <img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14084715.jpg"><br><br>1/4 mile to the top of Ebbets:<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14091445.jpg"><br><br>Top of Ebbets Pass. Four down, one to go(I had already gone down the back and come up.<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14103125.jpg"><br><br>How in the world is this guy planning on decending?<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14095652.jpg"><br><br>Coming down off of Ebbets, I stopped to take a shot of the suffering.<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14104332.jpg"><br><br>Coming up on the last climb....Carson pass.<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14131044.jpg"><br><br>Last 2 miles. Legs in limp mode<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14135353-1.jpg"><br><br>At the top of the 5th peak, there's a poster for 5-pass finishers to sign:<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14141341.jpg"><br><br>The poster later in the day:<br><img src="https://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x453/jspronk/07-14-2012-CA_Death_Ride/2012-07-14173218.jpg"><br><br>Rode 129 miles on the bike. Climbed up 15,000ft. Ate 8 bananas and 2 PB&Js. Drank 1.5 gallons of water and Accelerade. Burned 11,090 calories. I am le tired.<br>


----------



## Ridgetop

erwinCO said:


> Registration yay


Very cool. We missed it this year. Maybe next, but I kind of burned out on the large number of riders. I do miss the grind of it though.


----------



## thegock

*Skid marks*

Coming down the front of Monitor (the second descent) near the top, I rounded a hairpin turn to the right. Beginning in my lane there was a locked up 23mm skid mark at 45 degrees to the fall line. It crossed the entire oncoming lane and went over the lip of the pavement. There was a 45 foot wide crushed stone parking lot there before the precipice.:cryin:

Hope he didn't get through the parking lot.


----------



## Christieland

My first Death Ride, had an amazing time. They are a bit of a hassle, but I love rides with thousands of participants, feels like this incredible mass movement. 

I was flying down the backside of Monitor with a guy who had a helmet cam. He said nice things about my descending and said to look for us on YouTube. I can't wait to see the video and don't want to miss it, if anyone sees it, please message me!

You can check out some of my training rides and prep here, with a DR report to come soon: www passedbyachick dot com!


----------



## zender

Ridgetop said:


> Maybe next, but I kind of burned out on the large number of riders.


Funny you should say that. I used to read that statement, it's been made many times, and just figured it was just angry old dude attitude. But, this year I finally get it. And, although a dude, I'm neither angry nor old. 

I witnessed a few close calls this year, more than before, or maybe because the novelty of the ride has worn off or I was paying more attention. Anyway, with the volume of people ascending and descending the same grades, some with questionable tactics, some just altered from the altitude and lactate, the risk/reward equation has changed for me. I may transition to the Alta Alpina like the other angry old dudes before me... wait I'm not old or angry, I swear


----------



## nor_cal_rider

While I had a great time overall, this picture sums up my day:










3 flats (East side of Ebbetts, heading back through Markleeville, and a harrowing experience as my front blew out on the descent from Carson), misc. mechanical issues with the bike, food not agreeing with me, and my GPS unit died just after lunch.

I liken this ride (and some of the other extreme/endurance events) to pregnancy and childbirth...my wife started nervous/excited and gradually got to the point she just wanted to be done with the pregnancy...then endured the pain of delivery - only to forget the worst rather quickly and be thinking about how wonderful it all was. Same thing for me...each year I start with nervous excitement and endure the problems/potential pain (sometimes even wanting nothing more than to "just be done"), only to be excited about the prospects of signing up and returning to the event the following year by the time I get home.

Hope to return in 2013...


----------



## chuckice

There is a lot of "I just want to be done" factor on Carson for me for sure. On its own Carson is fine...but starting at mile 90 with ~11k climbing already done turns it into an unholy trudge. That said I'll probably be back again next year...


----------



## ericm979

I had a good ride, my 9th. Finished in 9 hours with 8:18 ride time,equalling my best. I stopped for lunch and for a while at Carson. No one else was at Carson when I got there but I'd seen a few riders descending so I wasn't first.

This is the first time my feet and butt haven't hurt. Just the legs.


----------



## anotherbrian

zender said:


> I may transition to the Alta Alpina like the other angry old dudes before me... wait I'm not old or angry, I swear


I've never done the DR, though would have last year had I paid attention to the registration dates. I did AA instead and was very pleased with the ride (didn't finish the 8 though).

This year I managed to sign up for the DR, though was also out to finish all 8 on the AA. Again the AA was amazing. Enough people to know you're on an organized ride, but never enough that you'd think you needed to be concerned about climbing any of the passes. Lots of really helpful volunteers as well. Happily I did all 8.

I went to DR's registration this year, though not sure if I finished it or not (I'll have to ask the guy  ). Kinda neat seeing the mass of people (and despite all that, the guy behind me in the registration line even recognized me from the AA two weeks earlier!), and I got twinges of regret for having plans to do a MTB ride instead.

Next year I'll try to get some friends together to do the DR as a group; at least with the mass of people it seems like it'd be a lot of fun. I'll also plan on signing up for the AA again, because they have a really good thing going (and hey, the $/mi is much cheaper!).


----------



## Bostic

Great job for everyone that completed the five passes. I skipped the ride this year and instead did the Alta Alpina 8 pass double century, toughest ride ever (harder than Everest Challenge though White Mountain on day 2 is quite bad). On the AA double Monitor is pass 7 and 8. It was very eerie to be descending Monitor to Topaz after pass #7. Not a single other rider descending at the same time and less than 10 on their way back up. The winds were so bad I had to use the brakes quite a bit so it was nothing like the Death Ride with going all out down Monitor at 45+ mph.


----------



## chuckice

Bostic said:


> Great job for everyone that completed the five passes. I skipped the ride this year and instead did the Alta Alpina 8 pass double century, toughest ride ever (harder than Everest Challenge though White Mountain on day 2 is quite bad). On the AA double Monitor is pass 7 and 8. It was very eerie to be descending Monitor to Topaz after pass #7. Not a single other rider descending at the same time and less than 10 on their way back up. The winds were so bad I had to use the brakes quite a bit so it was nothing like the Death Ride with going all out down Monitor at 45+ mph.


I was at Monitor a few weeks back with similar winds and it was pretty damn scary...there were a bunch of folks doing some training repeats and actually walking their bikes down it was so bad. Monitor is no joke when the wind is kicking.


----------



## Gnau

Thanks for the ride report all-I'm super excited to do this ride next year!

Does anyone know when the sign-ups are open? I've heard it's tough to get in...

Cheers!


----------



## chuckice

Check deathride.com for the reg date...


----------

